
Ask HN: Do you use any sort of “function-code visual map” - ge96
I am currently using Visual Studio Code for doing web dev stuff. I&#x27;m finding it easy to get lost in my code. It just becomes convoluted&#x2F;too much and I have to start over again and chunk things-write separate functions. I&#x27;ve also made really tiny text so I can &quot;overall see&quot; code. I&#x27;ve considered orienting my monitor vertically.<p>I was just thinking about a visual representation of the code and how it connects to other functions. It would be cool to see real-live execution like the code blocks light up or something as they &quot;turn on&quot;. Like a circuit diagram or something. I don&#x27;t know.<p>I&#x27;m not necessarily talking about those boxes with arrows pointing to other boxes (not a flow-chart) the ones you see when working with Java for instance.<p>Atom is cool but also uses more resources than Visual Studio Code, where Atom you could to me mod it easier since it&#x27;s using familiar language eg. JavaScript versus something like C# or whatever VS Code uses.<p>I have junk computers so that&#x27;s where I&#x27;m at right now.
======
davelnewton
"Visual representation of code and how it connects to other functions" sounds
precisely like boxes and lines. I'm not sure why you bring up Java in this
regard; are you referring to UML?

~~~
ge96
I brought up Java because I took an intro class in Java and they showed us
those visual maps with boxes and line. I don't know, I'm not sure what I'm
looking for but yeah maybe that is it ultimately.

I just had this thought of like empty function declarations with the names,
and variables inside and then these are linked to each other I don't know. I
looked up UML.

I'm going to have to study this again figure out the white/black diamonds.
Thanks.

